Ask HN: Which newspapers do you read? - TekMol
======
NicoJuicy
"De Tijd" I pay for.

It's Belgian/Dutch and more economical focused

------
Slightofhand
I read over 20 newspapers in 4 different languages: german, french, arabic and
english. The more and diverse I read, the better I understand what's
happening.

I came to the conclusion, that what counts is not how left wing, right wing or
neutral a media is. It's understanding the dynamics of power and geopolitical
issues, who will benefit from specific news, who is likely pushing for that
news to be published. Keep an open mind about each media you consume and try
not to be passive by consuming only.

------
yesenadam
None.

